# 1964 GTO need help with wiring rear lights



## askheman (Nov 17, 2011)

I've been trying to find a wiring diagram for my 64 GTO for the tail lights. Does anyone know what I should do. Here is the problem:

In the sequence of the three bulbs; where do the two signal brake running lights go. Outer two or inner and outer or where? Help me.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Check out Classic Car Wiring . Com : Home of the original color laminated car wiring diagram. They've got very high quality, color coded, diagrams in different formats for many cars. I got some for my 69 and love 'em.

Bear


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The brake lights are the two outer bulbs, the center is for parking lights only.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

as indicated by the clear (not red) tail light lens


----------

